# weird mantis



## chrisboy101 (Jul 22, 2007)

i was giving my african mantis nymph a lil caterpillar thinging and i put it on my desk,the mantis got it and then dropped it and starting walking backwards up the side of my tank dragging its head on the floor.

any explanation :?: :?:


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2007)

The pillar probably had some type of poison or foul tasting secretion or something in or on it. When they do that it's something they cannot or will not eat.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2007)

wait, mantids can taste! :!:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

But they know when they eat something that makes them not feel good.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 23, 2007)

could my mantis be poisoned :!: :?:


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't feed it caterpillars.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

If it's not already dead, I don't think it got poisoned. I've fed mine caterpillars before and the only problem I had was that the caterpillar kept releasing its juices and made a mess. :x


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 23, 2007)

it seems fine  so far so gd


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 23, 2007)

it seems fine  so far so gd


----------



## Schloaty (Aug 9, 2007)

I had a similar thing happen when I tried to feed my mantis a firefly. It took a few bites, dropped the thing and did that same dance. I noticed that it was not just dragging its head, though. It was actually spitting the food out onto the branch it was on as it backed up!

Yuck! Mantis vomit!


----------

